# Need suggestions for 8 GB Pen Drive



## ajayritik (Jun 13, 2011)

Guys, I want to buy a new 8 GB Pen drive so wanted to check with you all which brand is best to go for. I currenlty have two Transcen Pen Drives one is 2 GB and the other 4 GB.

I have heard that Corsair is good brand. 

Kindly suggest which one to go for.


----------



## malay24 (Jun 13, 2011)

Go for sandisk. It is the best value for money.
see this link for price
Pen Drives Price List in India | Flipkart


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 13, 2011)

Any more suggestions!


----------



## jsjs (Jun 13, 2011)

Kingston is also a good brand, but san disk is more vfm. For ex san disk 4gb is rs480, kingston 4gb is rs550, and sony will be rs725


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

For some reason the transend ones I have have always served me better than the Sandisk one. But I still prefer Sandisk as I think they make the best quality memory.

I have:
1 16GB Sony Stick
2 8GB Transend
1 8GB Sandisk
1 8GB Sandisk (died)
1 256MB [vintage drive]

Stick to the good brands. Sandisk, Transcend, Kingston etc.


----------



## jsjs (Jun 13, 2011)

^^+1 to that, stick to the good brands


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 13, 2011)

Also I remember there is an option wherein you can use the Pen Drive as RAM if you have Windows Vista as OS. Is this true?


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

I have never heard of such a thing.


----------



## spm (Jun 13, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Also I remember there is an option wherein you can use the Pen Drive as RAM if you have Windows Vista as OS. Is this true?



whats windows readyboost? i thought it was the same thing


----------



## Anish (Jun 14, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Also I remember there is an option wherein you can use the Pen Drive as RAM if you have Windows Vista as OS. Is this true?



Yes. Option peeps up when you insert any storage media via the USB port in windows 7.

Also try this link dude... sony 8gb pendrive @ INR799+shipping


----------



## jsjs (Jun 14, 2011)

Thats readyboost and it actually doesnt consider the pen drive a RAM instead uses it in the manner of a pagefile


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 14, 2011)

^^Yup. And it's available in win 7 also.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 14, 2011)

Go for Sandisk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2011)

best brands
sandisk
transcend
kingston
flash voyager



ajayritik said:


> Also I remember there is an option wherein you can use the Pen Drive as RAM if you have Windows Vista as OS. Is this true?



its a windows ready boost feature (started with windows vista & now in windows 7)
Btw it just make page file in pendrive...so that virtual memory is optimized
making execution faster (recommended when user has less RAM)


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 14, 2011)

Too be really honest I wasn't going beyond the below brands
1. Transcend
2. Kingston
3. Corsair
4. Sandisk

Only thing was if given an option which one should I go for. The one I know least or used very little among the four listed above is Sandisk. Though I have Sandisk Memory stick for my digital camera never used one as pen drive. Mostly used Transcend and Kingston.


----------



## art_monu (Jun 14, 2011)

Kingston is good..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Too be really honest I wasn't going beyond the below brands
> 1. Transcend
> 2. Kingston
> 3. Corsair
> ...



flash voyager is also a good brand makes waterproof,shockproof pendrives


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for all of your suggestions. Finally bought 8 GB Sandisk Pen drive for Rs 500.


----------



## bongourav (Jun 29, 2011)

I am also looking to buy an 8GB pen drive. 
Letsbuy is offering Strontium 8GB pendrive for Rs 500 /-
I want to know how's the brand Strontium as I have never used it before?

If not Strontium, how about HP ?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 29, 2011)

bongourav said:


> If not Strontium, how about HP ?



Hp has poor data transfer rate... 

Look for corsair...


----------



## Sarath (Jun 29, 2011)

Why is OP so confused? Am I missing something?

Availability issues with Sandisk, Transcend, Sony etc [mentioned these as I have used only these and dont want to talk out of my experience]

I still hail Sandisk but in my experience Transcend has always given me better speeds and reliability; strange. But I still buy Sandisk first its etched into my mind that they are the best {might not be, just my opinion}

Dont go for unknown brands. Replacing them might be a problem since most pen drives fail after regular use. Almost all do.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 29, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Why is OP so confused? Am I missing something?
> 
> Availability issues with Sandisk, Transcend, Sony etc [mentioned these as I have used only these and dont want to talk out of my experience]
> 
> ...



Sarath, I'm the op and as mentioned on 27th June post above I have already purchased Sandisk pen drive for Rs 500. Looks like Gourav also is interested in purchasing a pen drive and is asking for suggestions from other folks on the brands he has seen Hp and Strontium.

Mods, if you think this thread needs to be closed kindly go ahead and close it.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 29, 2011)

lol my bad. I read the post below yours asking for those strontium pendrives.

I thought he was OP. Anyways congrats. If you hadnt bought it I would have said subscribe to Digit. Thats how I got my 8GB Sandisk Pendrive free w/ one year subs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 30, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Mods, if you think this thread needs to be closed kindly go ahead and close it.



u dont have to worry about thread open/closed....


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 30, 2011)

I bought the Kingston 16GB from letsbuy using code for 803 bucks.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 1, 2011)

where did you get the codes from?

I just shopped from them. Did I miss or overlook it?


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 6, 2011)

Guys having problem copying data in pen drive. Getting an error message.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 6, 2011)

^ FORMAT PenDrive once in FAT32 .

FULL FORMAT


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 6, 2011)

I see some things on the pen drive. Maybe they are some applications. 
If I format the drive wouldn't I lose them?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 6, 2011)

I have corsair flash voyager 8gb pen drive which is better than my kingston 8gb one.corsair also gives 10yrs warranty.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 6, 2011)

Do you really need that software. I almost always delete them. But some are useful so I have stacked them in a seperate folder on my PC but never on my portable memory.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 6, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I see some things on the pen drive. Maybe they are some applications.
> If I format the drive wouldn't I lose them?



Copy paste them if you want, then format. If they are in your pen-drive preloaded, they can definitely be downloaded again from Kingston's website.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 8, 2011)

Have a new problem now. The front USB Ports on my PC Cabinet seem to not recognize the Pen Drives that I insert. Some of them are getting detected while some are not showing. Would the front ports have gone bad.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 8, 2011)

^^ Could be, how long have they been unused?


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 9, 2011)

I have been using them very regularly.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 12, 2011)

Guys how can I check what is the transfer speed of my pen drive. I find that the same file gets copied faster on my friend's PC whereas it takes longer time to copy it on my PC.


----------



## HailStonE (Jul 15, 2011)

I use Verbatim 8Gb & find it to be much faster especially if formatted with NTFS file system, They though give only three years warranty unlike Sandisk's 5 years..

Its widely accepted that Sandisk blade drives are quite slow than others availbale in the market...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 25, 2011)

Tenida said:


> I have corsair flash voyager 8gb pen drive which is better than my kingston 8gb one.corsair also gives 10yrs warranty.




^^ +10

have to buy an 8GB pen-drive...had sony micro vault in mind....then a friend suggested this corsair one; i checked reviews, and was completely blown away ! getting it on this weekend 

(sorry for this, but tenida bhai, need your suggestion pls....kindly head over to my keyboard-thread...stuck again  )


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 26, 2011)

^^ Nice bump.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 26, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Nice bump.



O-Oh ! Unintentional actually


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 26, 2011)

No problem dude.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Aug 26, 2011)

sandisk is better.i suggest sandisk


----------



## menmypc (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry if the thread is closed. But I would like to know about this brand Strontium? Has anyone tried their Pen Drive? How is it??? Their online sales shows a good selection of pen drives. Please someone advice


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 15, 2011)

menmypc said:


> Sorry if the thread is closed. But I would like to know about this brand Strontium? Has anyone tried their Pen Drive? How is it??? Their online sales shows a good selection of pen drives. Please someone advice



If the thread was closed then you would not be able to post here.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 15, 2011)

menmypc said:


> Sorry if the thread is closed. But I would like to know about this brand Strontium? Has anyone tried their Pen Drive? How is it??? Their online sales shows a good selection of pen drives. Please someone advice



Strontium is also a good & new in market..so it will take time for public to practically test it...


----------



## sujeet2555 (Nov 16, 2011)

i have one sandisk 8gb - small size ,good design but usb port head is made of plastic ,delicate one
another i bought transcend 16 gb - good design ,bought it about 750 from letsbuy


----------

